# Introductions!



## _dmp_ (Oct 16, 2003)

Just an introduction - 

I'm Darin...30 years old, living in WA State...


My background:

I grew up in a fairly strict Protestant household...later served on Active Duty Army for 6 years with a couple years in the National Guard.  Married, one child.  That didn't work out so I married a grown woman.  Seriously, I've been happily married for about 5 years - my wife and I just celebrated our 7th anniversary last August.  My favourite beer is Yuengling Lager, which I only get about once a year if I'm lucky.  

I still haven't found the 'tone' of this forum yet; so I'll not likely do any heavy-discussion...but I am not one to shy away from standing up for what I believe.  Millitant? I dunno...I'm probably too much of a wuss to carry THAT title. 

In addition to Open Track days in my 93 Miata, I ride a Kawasaki Ninja ZX6 on occasion.  I enjoy photograhpy, I'm a sagitarious, great cook, decent dancer - love long walks on the beach and being caught in the rain.





See ya!


----------



## 5stringJeff (Oct 16, 2003)

But do you like Pina Coladas?

Just kidding... welcome!


----------



## _dmp_ (Oct 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gop_jeff _
> *But do you like Pina Coladas?
> 
> Just kidding... welcome!  *



I have a hard enough time convincing people a straight guy can enjoy a Miata - If I admitted my affection for that fruity drink, I'd never get a date.



with a girl.






Heya, Jeff! get back to work!


----------



## janeeng (Oct 16, 2003)

Wow! they always say all the good ones are taken! hehe! welcome aboard Darin! The tone of the board! hehe! it can be a fun board, or you have some that make it not so fun! just about everyone here is cool! hope you stick around! BTW - you said  you served, so that deserves a BIG THANKS! glad to have people like you here!


----------



## jimnyc (Oct 16, 2003)

Already welcomed you in the picture section, but Welcome again!

I think introductions are a good idea. You and Jeff are buddies?

BTW - Yuengling is from Pennsylvania. The Steelers are from Pennsylvania. Ok in my book


----------



## 5stringJeff (Oct 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jimnyc _
> *You and Jeff are buddies?*



He is my refferal #2!  And yes, we work in the same division.

It is time to go home, though... see ya tomorrow!


----------



## jimnyc (Oct 16, 2003)

Hi, I'm Jim, and I'm an alcoh....


Ooops, wrong venue   

35yrs old living in New York.

I grew up with 3 retarded brothers and a sister. Now that none of us have lived together in at least 10-15 years, they are still retarded   

Seriously, I have a great family. I'm married for the past 9 years and have a 3 year old son. My Mom, sister and one brother live in New Jersey. I have another brother in South Carolina and one in Georgia. My Dad and stepmother live in Florida.

I enjoy all aspects of computer work as it's the only thing I'm any good at.   

My hobbies include: Digital photography, sports, music, spending time with my son & ingesting anything that will give me a buzz!

I have a 2002 Nissan Maxima and a 2000 Mustang (anyone want a good deal on it?). I also have 2 legs, Thank God, as thats all I'll be able to afford soon.


----------



## _dmp_ (Oct 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jimnyc _
> *Already welcomed you in the picture section, but Welcome again!
> 
> I think introductions are a good idea. You and Jeff are buddies?
> ...



here's me IN the tasting room at the  yuengling Brewery, in Pottsville, PA


----------



## janeeng (Oct 16, 2003)

Darin, nice pic in PA, I see that it is in PA, I was wondering being you said you served or still in the Army, you don't know or knew Sgt. Eric Butler did you? or Sgt. Alvino Seward? Eric is in Kansas City, MO now and Alvino in Germany, but just a thought if you knew them??? I know that's a long shot, and there are thousand and thousands, but they were friends of mine and I also met a Major Polk as well! They all flew in from Bosnia into Philly for a 2 week leave about 6 years ago, I met them all there! Ok, nice meeting you anyway....


----------



## _dmp_ (Oct 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by janeeng _
> *Darin, nice pic in PA, I see that it is in PA, I was wondering being you said you served or still in the Army, you don't know or knew Sgt. Eric Butler did you? or Sgt. Alvino Seward? Eric is in Kansas City, MO now and Alvino in Germany, but just a thought if you knew them??? I know that's a long shot, and there are thousand and thousands, but they were friends of mine and I also met a Major Polk as well! They all flew in from Bosnia into Philly for a 2 week leave about 6 years ago, I met them all there! Ok, nice meeting you anyway.... *



I was in PA visiting friends....I'm no longer active duty - I'm a Dept. of Army Civilian Employee... 
Eric Bryant Butler and Alvino Ray Seward?  I found some info on them...but can't find where our paths may have crossed.


----------



## janeeng (Oct 16, 2003)

What kind of information? just curious, I wrote Eric a while back, he is training now, and Alvino is retired and in Germany!


----------



## _dmp_ (Oct 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by janeeng _
> *What kind of information? just curious, I wrote Eric a while back, he is training now, and Alvino is retired and in Germany! *



Just ran their names thru a Military Buddy Finder... www.military.com




Germany is...awesome!


----------



## Jackass (Oct 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jimnyc _
> *I also have 2 legs, Thank God, as thats all I'll be able to afford soon. *



Just 2?!?!?! Thought it was 3!!


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 17, 2003)

Hello everyone.  This looked like the place for intro's before posting to the other sections.  Looking forward to some lively discussions without all the yahoo hysterics that appear to be the norm around here.  For reference I'm 32, male, and currently living in Atlanta, GA working in software quality assurance.  See y'all around


----------



## janeeng (Oct 17, 2003)

Welcome Aquarian!


----------



## 5stringJeff (Oct 17, 2003)

Hey Aquarian!  Welcome, this is a pretty fun place.


----------



## Dan (Oct 21, 2003)

Well, almost everyone here knows me, but what the hey...

I'm the retarded brother from South Carolina that Jim referred to.

I'm currently in my junior year at the University of South Carolina - Aiken. I'm studying English with an emphasis on writing. I'm hoping to be able to be a professional writer when I get out of school. In case you haven't figured out, I live in Aiken, SC, but when I graduate (if I'm still going there), I'm moving either back to NJ (I was born and raised there) or maybe to a bigger city in SC, maybe Columbia or Charleston.

I'm only 20, so I don't have a wife or anything like that.

My hobbies are: playing guitar, reading, writing (duh!), and watching movies.

Um... what else? I'm not a huge liberal like I'm made out to be on the board, my views are conservative on some subjects, liberal on others.

I guess that's it.


----------



## jimnyc (Oct 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dan _
> *I'm the retarded brother from South Carolina that Jim referred to.
> *


----------



## janeeng (Oct 21, 2003)

> retarded brother



HAHAHAHAHAHAH! RETARD!


----------



## _dmp_ (Oct 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dan _
> *Well, almost everyone here knows me, but what the hey...
> 
> I'm hoping to be able to be a professional writer when I get out of school. . *



[Matt Foley voice= on]

Young man, what do you wanna do with yourself?

'I want to be a writer'

Well LA-DE-FREAKIN DA!!! Looks like you've not been using your paper for writing, but for ROLLIN' DOOBIES!!

You'll be able to do a lot of doobie-rolling, when you are LIVING IN A VAN, DOWN BY THE RIVER!!!!


----------



## jimnyc (Oct 21, 2003)

*Farley Rules!*


----------



## Dan (Oct 21, 2003)

LOL

'Hey, Dad, I can't see too well, is that Bill Shakespeare over there?'


----------



## janeeng (Oct 21, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!


----------



## jimnyc (Oct 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jimnyc _
> *Farley Rules! *



That was Farley, wasn't it?


----------



## _dmp_ (Oct 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jimnyc _
> *That was Farley, wasn't it? *


----------



## 5stringJeff (Nov 12, 2003)

Now that I've been on here for about three months, maybe I should also introduce myself formally! 

I'm Jeff (duh), I'm a 27-year old guy from Puyallup, WA (outside of Seattle).  I have a hot babe of a wife named Angela, and we have a ten-year-old daughter (actually not mine biologically, but mine nonetheless) named Kayla.  Angela and I were married in July of 2002.
I was born and raised in Houston, TX, then lived in Honolulu, HI for a couple of years before we moved up to the Seattle area.  I went to West Point after high school, partially because I wanted to serve my country, partially because it was free, and partially because it was as far as I could get from home!  I spent five years on active duty, almost all at Ft. Lewis, WA (south of Seattle, lucky me), attaining the rank of captain.  I left the military in March and went to work for DoD as a budget analyst on Ft. Lewis.
I have a younger sister, Spring, who got married just a few weeks after me.  My dad and stepmom live in Gig Harbor, WA, where I went to high school at.  My mother lives in Houston still.
My hobbies include reading books about politics, religion, history, and military subjects; music, both listening (my favorite groups ar Bob Marley, the Supertones, Offspring, Linkin Park, and Peter Tosh) and playing - I play the guitar and bass.  I also stay involved politically - I'm the chair of the Pierce County Young Republicans and the 1st vice-chair for the state YR's.  Someday I would love to be an elected official, maybe as high as Congressman or even Governor.  But one step at a time! 
I also consider myself a born-again Christian.  I was raised in the Church, but didn't go as a teenager, but then recommited my life to Christ at West Point.  I play guitar/bass at our church twice a week.

Anyway, that's me!  See you around!


----------



## jimnyc (Nov 12, 2003)

Oh no, SafeCo Field!  

Damn glad to meet ya, Jeff. I'm glad you stuck around these parts, it's been enjoyable reading your contributions to the board.


----------



## janeeng (Nov 13, 2003)

Well, it's about time we got a nice pic like that Jeff! hehe! What a great pic it is too! You and your Wife make such a cute couple too! Yes, we are glad your here at the board with us, you have contributed plenty here, and have some good laughs too!!!!!! keep it up!!! otherwise I will send you a FATTY PIC!


----------



## Isaac Brock (Dec 4, 2003)

Well, I suppose it has a been months since I've been on here, so I might as well  tell y'all who I am.

My name is James and as most of you can figure out I live in Canada in a city called Winnipeg.  Winnipeg is about 2 1/2 hours north of Grand Forks, ND.  I'm a 5th year student in environmental engineering and a competitive rower for our province.

I've been around the world quite a bit because of parents and because of my rowing and have seen the beautiful and the well desperate.  I've worked a year up in the Canadian Arctic designing water and sewage treatment facilities for Northern communities.  I've also worked a few years on a farm and well pretty much any other place you can expect.

The big time consumer in my life is my rowing.  I compete for the Winnipeg Rowing Club and our provincial rowing team.  I've competed quite a bit around Canada, the US and a few competitions around the world.  I was on the national team in 2000, but i've eased off since.  I also was Canada's youth ambassador to the 2000 Sydney Olympics and met amazing people from around the world there... plus the girls rather, say, worldy . 

Hobbies?  Baking, cooking, play shinny out on the ice, ultimate frisbee, read, i play tuba in a folk-rock band (yup i said Tuba), love computer games, nights out on the town, coaching high school rowing and well... anything that tickles my fancy really.  I'm quite open to new stuff.

I love this board, because I don't agree with half of what you guys say and I believe plurality is the spice of life.  I'm quite centrist (well for Canadian standards I guess), but I don't profess to be "liberal" per say.  I don't know more than i profess, and i don't profess more than I know.

It has been a pleasure.


----------



## janeeng (Dec 4, 2003)

> I love this board, because I don't agree with half of what you guys say and I believe plurality is the spice of life.



You gotta love your honesty Isaac!! it is a pleasure to have you around here.  Hey, I do believe where you live is where an ex of mine, his cousin lives, last name Gianotta.  Italians, the girl got married and a custom that Daddy buy them a BRAND new house!! nice!!!!!! I missed that wedding in Canada, but I really did want to go.

Glad to, another guy that likes cooking! good for you! again, glad to have you on the board.


----------



## jimnyc (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey Isaac!

You get brownie points just for having a great name   

Shoot, sounds like you're pretty close to the US border, we'll consider you an honorary American. 

What's "shinny"? Anything like hockey?



> I love this board, because I don't agree with half of what you guys say and I believe plurality is the spice of life.



Then that means you do believe in the other half! We'll chop you down to size, give us time! LOL



> It has been a pleasure.



Likewise.


----------



## Isaac Brock (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jimnyc _
> *Hey Isaac!
> 
> You get brownie points just for having a great name
> ...



Shinny is just playing hockey the way it should be.  A bunch of guys and gals on a lake or river, no hitting, no boards, all pick up.  

And yes, I live very close to the border.  We used to do lots of shopping there before your dollar was so strong.  Now things are a bit better with the dollar, but we have all the same stores now so....  

As for getting chopped down... we'll see   I think i've held my own at least so far.  I need some well-spoken reinforcements... i see some promising new talent though.  (I think I watch hockey too much).

Cheers!


----------



## jimnyc (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey, you can never watch too much hockey. Unless of course your are a NY Rangers fan, than it could lead to suicide.

You've more than held your own so far. We'll have to try some new tactics. Maybe like the old Flyers, we'll have one hit you low while the other crosschecks you across your forehead. Can't beat your opponent, kill 'em.  I just remembered how much I hate the Flyers, almost as much as the Devils and Islanders!


----------



## ladyzac (Dec 19, 2003)

Hi There! My name is Ana and I am 28 years old. I served 6 years in the Marine Corps and got out in 2001. I moved down to San Diego where I knew nothing and no one and bought myself a computer, set up a yahoo account and met the man of my dreams online!   Of course, I found out that he lived in England so I decided to take a chance and go there to meet him! We became best of friends and he came over on holiday 6 months later and we married in Vegas! Needless to say that we had no family or friends present and Elvis was unable to walk me down the aisle...I have never been happier!  I am currently taking courses to become a paralegal or perhaps more one day! Hope to chat with you all from time to time! 
Smiles...Zac: 

ps...this is me!


----------



## janeeng (Dec 19, 2003)

Now that is some story ladyzac!!! And as another person who served in the military, a thank you to you too!!!!!


----------



## ladyzac (Dec 19, 2003)

cheers Janeeng!


----------



## jimnyc (Dec 19, 2003)

Wow, a marine and a hottie.  :wank:


----------



## MtnBiker (Dec 19, 2003)

Welcome Ladyzac, hope classes are going well for you. And your husband married a pretty lady.


----------



## jimnyc (Dec 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MtnBiker _
> *Welcome Ladyzac, hope classes are going well for you. And your husband married a pretty lady. *



Umm, yeah, that's what I meant to say! My little sister typed my previous message.


----------



## Jackass (Dec 19, 2003)

What an ASS!!!  :


----------



## jimnyc (Dec 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jackass _
> *What an ASS!!!  : *


----------



## ladyzac (Dec 19, 2003)

LOL...Thanks guys!


----------



## MtnBiker (Dec 19, 2003)

Jim, you crack me up man.


----------



## jimnyc (Dec 19, 2003)

I must have conservative humor, the liberals don't find me verry funny at all.


----------



## MtnBiker (Dec 20, 2003)

Well just having a sense of humor is a good place for them to start.


----------



## wonderwench (Jan 2, 2004)

Howdy people!  I just registered and look forward to some animated conversations.

I am a moderate living in Oakland, CA - which locally makes me a member of the Vast Right Wing Conspiracy.  8)


----------



## 5stringJeff (Jan 2, 2004)

Welcome Wonderwench... great name!


----------



## janeeng (Jan 2, 2004)

Welcome to the board wonderwench, I agree with Jeff, that's a GREAT name!


----------



## Jackass (Jan 4, 2004)

Feel free to post a pic of your boobies!!


----------



## wonderwench (Jan 5, 2004)

Thanks for the welcome, PPL!

I'll set up an avatar from my home system - and I will not disappoint the booboisie.


----------



## Jackass (Jan 5, 2004)

Alpha female huh?? You are going to have some tough competition here


----------



## 5.10 leader (Jan 6, 2004)

Hello people,

New recruit living in England hoping for confirmation that the special relationship does exist.

More later.


----------



## janeeng (Jan 6, 2004)

As far as I am concerned, it does 5.10 Leader!!! Welcome to the board!


----------



## Jackass (Jan 6, 2004)

WW...are those your boobies or just a pic you found?


----------



## Jackass (Jan 6, 2004)

I will take that as just a pic!


----------



## NightTrain (Jan 10, 2004)

Glad to have you, 5.10!


----------



## Sabir (Jan 19, 2004)

I have already posted a few times and registered a while ago,
so may be a bit late for intro but still...

I am from the UK, age 35, happily married for 11years, have 2 lovely kids, one girl, one boy. I am a very moderate muslim, originally from Pakistan and hope to make some contribution to the discussions and get to know you all.


----------



## Sabir (Jan 19, 2004)

Where in England are you from Leader? any where near High Wycombe?

Coz thats where I'm at.


----------



## jimnyc (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome, Sabir, glad to have you on the board.


----------



## Moi (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sabir _
> *I have already posted a few times and registered a while ago,
> so may be a bit late for intro but still...
> 
> I am from the UK, age 35, happily married for 11years, have 2 lovely kids, one girl, one boy. I am a very moderate muslim, originally from Pakistan and hope to make some contribution to the discussions and get to know you all. *


 Wecome.  Glad your log in problems resolved.


----------



## janeeng (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to the board Sabir!!!!!!


----------



## remie (Jan 19, 2004)

Well I guess I will feel guilty if I fail to introduce msyelf.  I am fairly new to the board and have read a lot more than I have posted.  I live in KY with my wife and two young sons, ages 3 and 2.  Not quite twins but as close as I could get.   I am in the thoroughbred horse business and my wife trains gun dogs and owns a boarding kennel.  I have enjoyed getting to know everyone on this board, yes even you jones Your intelligent discussions and posts offer a lot of food for thought.  My views are conservative to conservative - moderate on most everything.  Mostly I dislike having the government spend my money!!!!  Nice to meet you folks

Pete


----------



## janeeng (Jan 19, 2004)

Great having you here remie!!!!! Sounds like you have a very interesting job! love horses myself! just haven't gotten on one in a very long time, but feel the need to soon! Jackass, I am coming down to your Aunt's, get the horses ready!


----------



## MtnBiker (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remie _
> * I am in the thoroughbred horse business and my wife trains gun dogs and owns a boarding kennel
> Pete *


That is really cool, there are no good boarding kennels in my area.


----------



## Jackass (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by janeeng _
> *Great having you here remie!!!!! Sounds like you have a very interesting job! love horses myself! just haven't gotten on one in a very long time, but feel the need to soon! Jackass, I am coming down to your Aunt's, get the horses ready!  *



I am getting my Camcorder in the next few days. I will take a video and send it to ya!!


----------



## janeeng (Jan 19, 2004)

:finger:  :fu2:


----------



## remie (Jan 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MtnBiker _
> *That is really cool, there are no good boarding kennels in my area. *



There are plenty around here.....but none as nice as ours.  Its all about doing the little extras and my sweetie works her ass off.  We have been open four years and like all other small businesses struggled the first year while getting our customer base.  Broke even the second year and did very well in years three and four.  The dogs are her passion like the horses are for me.  Our boys will grow up understanding that before we open Christmas packages, the dogs and horses have to be taken care.  Not the life style for everyone but it works for us.  And hey dogs and horses, what more could young boys want!!!!


----------



## janeeng (Jan 20, 2004)

Remie, I can't see how anyone could ask for more.  You guys must have a true love for these animals, and I think it's great.  Not a lot of people do.


----------



## eric (Jan 20, 2004)

Remie, being honest I could see myself giving up the hustle and bustle of the metro lifestyle for a country life, I mean this sincerely !


----------



## remie (Jan 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric _
> *Remie, being honest I could see myself giving up the hustle and bustle of the metro lifestyle for a country life, I mean this sincerely ! *



Interesting you say that.  We love to go to big cities and take the best they have to offer.  Good shows, good food and as you say hustle bustle. Having said that we are always happy to get back to a quiter lifestyle.  I dont want you guys to think we are hermits...we love to cook and entertain....just at a little slower pace.


----------



## remie (Jan 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by janeeng _
> *Remie, I can't see how anyone could ask for more.  You guys must have a true love for these animals, and I think it's great.  Not a lot of people do. *



We are very lucky indeed.  I delivered our first baby (horse) of the year last night.  No matter many hundred I have delivered, it still is a kick in the ass.  Seems like we are alway tripping over puppies around the house too.


----------



## eric (Jan 20, 2004)

No Remie, I don't think that at all. I grew up in NYC/Long Island and have always had a love of nature and open space. Big cities and metro areas have their good points as you pointed out, but when that is all you see on a daily basis for 37 years, it gets very played out and at least I start to yearn for a quiter more family oriented lifestyle.


----------



## AtlantaWalter (Jan 26, 2004)

How rude, crude, and socially unacceptable of me to forget to intoduce myself!!

Walter, mwm,51, into bondage,light kink...oooops, wrong forum!!!

Walter, 51, married 25 years(a terrible fate, to be married alive), a son in med school in Virginia. I work night shift in the second busiest ER in the state of Jaw-ja. Glad to meet you all here and NOT where I work, where we either snatch'em back from the jaws of death or push them on in!!

If anyone has any questions of the medical variety, I'll try to answer them or find you an answer. I am a certified female groinocologist..self taught. Actually, I am an RN but before you get any funny ideas, I spent 8 years in the Army as an airborne infantryman and the last 3 years as a Drill Sgt. So there!!!

Sometimes my tang gets toungled, my merds get wixed and I can't stalk plain so if my answers appear disjointed, that's what has happened. Also, I have NEVER, EVER been accused of being "Politikally Korrect", nor do I ever plan to be so.

Anyway, nice to meet you all and I hope I can contribute something constructive to the forum.


----------



## janeeng (Jan 26, 2004)

Welcome to the board AtlantaWalter!!! glad to have you here!


Remie, I missed that last post about you delivering the baby! that must have been awesome.  Hey, if you have a camera, any way of taking a pic??? I would love to see it.  What a feeling it must be to deliver such a precious life!


----------



## jimnyc (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AtlantaWalter _
> *How rude, crude, and socially unacceptable of me to forget to intoduce myself!!
> 
> Walter, mwm,51, into bondage,light kink...oooops, wrong forum!!!*





Welcome, Walter, I think you'll fit right in!


----------



## remie (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by janeeng _
> *Welcome to the board AtlantaWalter!!! glad to have you here!
> 
> 
> Remie, I missed that last post about you delivering the baby! that must have been awesome.  Hey, if you have a camera, any way of taking a pic??? I would love to see it.  What a feeling it must be to deliver such a precious life! *



I will try to remember to take the digital to the foaling unit next time I go.  We have been busy lately, several more born and a bunch overdue.  Sleep deprivation is kicking in and sometimes I wake up in the morning wondering if I missed a phone call from the night man summoning me to deliver another.  But I will indeed try to get you some pics.

Pete


----------



## janeeng (Jan 26, 2004)

Wow, how many are due to have babies??? Yes, thank you, I would love to see some pics!!!!


----------



## remie (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by janeeng _
> *Wow, how many are due to have babies??? Yes, thank you, I would love to see some pics!!!! *



Janeeng

I took some digitals for you last night but the files are too big for this board.  If you want to send me your email address I can send them to you direct.  Of course I understand if you dont want to give that out.

P


----------



## jimnyc (Jan 27, 2004)

Remie, check your private messages


----------



## remie (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimnyc _
> *Remie, check your private messages *



Thanks Jim, on the way.


----------



## jimnyc (Jan 27, 2004)

Ok, here's the pics from Remie


----------



## jimnyc (Jan 27, 2004)

#2


----------



## jimnyc (Jan 27, 2004)

#3


----------



## jimnyc (Jan 27, 2004)

#4


----------



## janeeng (Jan 27, 2004)

OH now that is a sight to see! that must be so awesome.  Mommy even in the end turns to her baby!!!

Thanks so much Remie, that was great!!!! what a feeling that must be to deliver..


----------



## Said1 (Jan 30, 2004)

Wow, cool pictures!!
I've been around for about a week, and I just noticed this thread today. Anyway, with that said, I will introduce myself. I am a 30 year old, female, mother of one, a childcare provider and student. I live in Ontario, Canada, and I don't speak French.

I do have one quick question if anyone can help (there seems to be a lot animal lovers here), and that is - does anyone know anything about training rabbits?? My daughter has a very cute, well mannered rabbit that leaves cluster bombes EVERYWHERE, and will only go in her litter if she happens to notice she is close to it grrrrr. She also chewed most of the hands and feet off my daughters barbies, but I won't hold that against her


----------



## jon_forward (Jan 30, 2004)

said 1  I cant help with the rabbit as I always thought that rabbits were alot like rats when it came to that....they only seem to go when they are walking about....but welcome to the board!!!!  and even if you did speak french I wouldnt hold it against you


----------



## Said1 (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jon_forward _
> *said 1  I cant help with the rabbit as I always thought that rabbits were alot like rats when it came to that....they only seem to go when they are walking about....but welcome to the board!!!!  and even if you did speak french I wouldnt hold it against you *



I mention the French part because people tend to ask. As fir poor bunny, I think her days may be numbered.


----------



## Moi (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Said1 _
> *Wow, cool pictures!!
> I've been around for about a week, and I just noticed this thread today. Anyway, with that said, I will introduce myself. I am a 30 year old, female, mother of one, a childcare provider and student. I live in Ontario, Canada, and I don't speak French.
> 
> I do have one quick question if anyone can help (there seems to be a lot animal lovers here), and that is - does anyone know anything about training rabbits?? My daughter has a very cute, well mannered rabbit that leaves cluster bombes EVERYWHERE, and will only go in her litter if she happens to notice she is close to it grrrrr. She also chewed most of the hands and feet off my daughters barbies, but I won't hold that against her  *


 Welcome aboard.  I know nothing about rabbits...ones I've seen always are in cages.  How the heck do you train cats to go in their litter box?

Janeen has a rabbit.


----------



## jon_forward (Jan 31, 2004)

Fried rabbit....yum-yum....


----------



## janeeng (Jan 31, 2004)

Well Moi, had a rabbit, or should I say rabbits.  I tried very hard to keep them going, but it wasn't enough, and both died.  I felt really bad and realized that I brought them to were they needed to be and should have released them back into the wild.  The kids got upset, so I held on a little longer and instead, they died.

Mine  were wild rabbits, so I don't think it's the same as a pet rabbit.  I know they do have some things you can buy to put in the littler box that actually attracts them to it and use it.  Best bet is to just surf around the net and you will come across tons of sites dedicated to pet rabbits.


----------



## Said1 (Jan 31, 2004)

Kittens tend to copy their mothers when they are little, and they prefer to dig, squat and cover anyway, so it may be both instinct and copy catting My cat goes outside, I think she's too big for the box.

Fried bunny?? Hmmm, I was thinking mittens, hat, slippers or winter coat for the cat. The bunny came with a cage, but the children I care for play with her for hours. Keeping her in the cage at night became a nightmare after a while. She would bang the opening until I was ready to toss her outside. I eventually gave in, and now I keep her in the bathroom at night and when we are out. She really is a nice rabbit, very social and affectionate. I also feel that pets are yours for the duration of their lives, but this bunny has proven to be a challenge.


----------



## _dmp_ (Mar 5, 2004)

just a reminder! I started this thread! 

haha


----------



## Said1 (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dmp _
> *just a reminder! I started this thread!
> 
> haha  *



Hmmmm....I see you did : I'm a scorpio hehehe, and when I'm not sailing around the world in my yacht, I love joy riding in my big shinny red sports car


----------



## lilywhite (Mar 13, 2004)

Hi, 

It took me several hours to search good forums on google.  I think it's worthwhile after I found this one 

Hope to make more friends here


----------



## jimnyc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lilywhite _
> *Hi,
> 
> It took me several hours to search good forums on google.  I think it's worthwhile after I found this one
> ...



Welcome, lilywhite   

I hope you'll stick around. We have a great mix of people here.


----------



## lilywhite (Mar 13, 2004)

Hi, jimnyc,

Thank you very much for your warm welcome.  I wonder why there is a tag " I hate you" below your name?  Is "hate" equivalent to "love"?
 

Lily


----------



## janeeng (Mar 13, 2004)

Welcome to the board lilywhite! nice avatar too! 

Don't mind Jim, he's our dysfunctional gay bear here! he just put that there because of all of us picking on him! his famous line "I hate you" hahahahha


----------



## jimnyc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lilywhite _
> *Hi, jimnyc,
> 
> Thank you very much for your warm welcome.  I wonder why there is a tag " I hate you" below your name?  Is "hate" equivalent to "love"?
> ...



Just me playing, I'm not _that_ hateful!


----------



## lilywhite (Mar 13, 2004)

Nice to know it, otherwise  I will think the more visitors come here, the more you will hate


----------



## jon_forward (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lilywhite _
> *Nice to know it, otherwise  I will think the more visitors come here, the more you will hate *



welcome Lilywhite......most of us donnt bite..


----------



## Jackass (Mar 13, 2004)

Welcome Lily!! At least not too hard!!


----------



## Sandy73 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimnyc _
> *Welcome, lilywhite
> 
> I hope you'll stick around. We have a great mix of people here. *




HEY JIM I AM THE GREAT PART OF THE MIX !!! :clap1: :cof:


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 14, 2004)

Hello everyone! 

Seems like a nice place you have here.  I located your board via search.  I have been looking for a "moderate" message board for political debate.  I am a Conservative Republican from the south, and a member of the Bush Grassroots Campaign.  If any of you fine Republicans here are not already a member and would like to join, jes let me know and I'll be happy to sign you up. 

I look forward to getting to know all of you and participating in some lively debate.

Phoenix


----------



## jimnyc (Apr 14, 2004)

Howdy, Phoenix, welcome aboard!


----------



## 5stringJeff (Apr 14, 2004)

Welcome Phoenix!  We have a good number of conservatives and liberals on the board, thought definitely more conservatives than liberals.  Some rabid liberals, some rabid conservatives, but most people are here for good intellegent political discussions.


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 14, 2004)

Howdy Jim & Jeff.  Thanks for the welcome.  There's lots of reading here!....pretty good reading too.  Ah, so far the Libs here don't seem too rabid.:   Not like some I've seen. 


I see some great presentation in the posts on the bords here!  I'll catch up on the reading some and maybe jump in here and there.


Phoenix


----------



## Jackass (Apr 14, 2004)

Welcome Pheonix. Dont look in the picture section. YIKES!!


----------



## 007 (May 8, 2004)

Hello everyone.

I hail from Phoenix Arizona for now, soon to move back to Vegas. I'm just finishing motorcycle mechanics school, and look foward to getting out of the oven...... er, Phoenix.

I'm 48 years old, slightly old fashioned and conservative, for whatever that's worth. There's a some conservatives that I don't agree with, but, there are way more liberals that I absolutely abhor. I find it impossible to be "middle of the road" in this country today.

I like Harleys, photography, auctions, bars and fooling around in the shop. Both with tools and with ole' lady... whenever I have one. I'm currently single as hell... 

Nice board here though. So far, I like it a lot!


----------



## Lizzy (May 8, 2004)

Welcome Pale Rider - Love your avatar! Clint is the best! Especially in the westerns.


----------



## 007 (May 9, 2004)

Thanks a bunch to both of you.

I've been on a few boards now. I enjoy them. The first one I was on almost from it's beginning. It got old. It changed, people got wierd.

I did meet some good people on those other boards, and I dig getting into some good debates. Mostly though, I'm just here for the entertainment value of it. It's "fun".


----------



## 5stringJeff (May 10, 2004)

Welcome PaleRider!


----------



## Moi (May 10, 2004)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## proud_savagette (May 16, 2004)

I realize that I haven't introduced myself yet, and as I'm bored because I can't sleep, I might as well do it now, eh?
 I'm a junior in high school, and I go to an all-girls private Catholic high school, which is a bit of a drag.  I'm one of triplets--the other two are a girl and a guy.  Then I have a little bratty 14 year old brother.  It's strange how only 2 years can make such a difference... 

I like to read pretty much anything...I'm reading Heidegger's Being and Time, though I have to reread every paragraph to understand what he said : 

I was raised conservative and have become more conservative than my siblings, who really don't care about politics...they're more worried about doing regular teenage things.  I, for one, am no ordinary teenager--not anymore at least.   Since I don't mind sharing (I have to do it all the time!), I'm a recovering anorexic and was away for huge chunks of time during my eighth, ninth, and tenth grade years.  It really stunk.  I'm serious...I missed my graduation from eighth grade because i was in oklahoma, in a rehab center, trying to get my 5'6" frame to a higher weight than 86 lbs.  When I went home, I ended up having to leave again in several months, and then I went to Utah.  For rehab, of course.  

I can't say I"m better, cause that's a cardinal rule, but i am in recovery.  But recovery forced me to mature alot faster than usual, so I act older than i am...which can be very annoying at times, as I don't have many friends due to the fact that I don't like talking about guys all the frikkin' time and doing makeup and acting like a valley girl and all that other nonsense.  ugh.  but it's okay!  I've got my viola, my cat, my pup, my piano, my books, and my faith to comfort me.  I prefer it that way, you know what I mean?

Well, I do believe i've taken up too much room, so i'll talk to y'all later.  Peace out from Folsom, CA!


----------



## Jackass (May 16, 2004)

Welcome aboard Proud. Sorry to hear about your problems, but glad to see things are turning around for you.


----------



## janeeng (May 16, 2004)

proud_savagette, that took a lot of guts to spill all that out on here, and for that, I have respect for you.  I am sure you have gone through a lot and still going.  You can now think of this board as your friends.  That may not be the same as in person, but I think the others will agree, it is comforting in some sense when you can come on here and talk with others and escape what's around you.  I am not sure if I even did welcome you to the board or not, but in any case, welcome!!!!!


----------



## proud_savagette (May 16, 2004)

oh, thanks.  i like your picture.  that movie was weird.  not scary, just...weird. hehehe.


----------



## proud_savagette (May 16, 2004)

thanks, janeeng!


----------



## janeeng (May 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by proud_savagette _
> *thanks, janeeng! *



Your Welcome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mummig (May 16, 2004)

I guess this is where you can introduce yourself.  Obviously I'm new and I don't know if Jackass will want this know but I'm his wife...please don't hold that against me.  I spend too much time reading the forums over his shoulder so I thought I would just register and join in on the fun.


----------



## Lizzy (May 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mummig _
> *I guess this is where you can introduce yourself.  Obviously I'm new and I don't know if Jackass will want this know but I'm his wife...please don't hold that against me.  I spend too much time reading the forums over his shoulder so I thought I would just register and join in on the fun. *


Welcome aboard!
Funny, but it looks as though that's what most of the wives end up doing!
SE is my husband, and I did it for the same reason.


----------



## Mummig (May 16, 2004)

lol  good to know I'm not the only nosey one


----------



## jimnyc (May 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mummig _
> *I guess this is where you can introduce yourself.  Obviously I'm new and I don't know if Jackass will want this know but I'm his wife...please don't hold that against me.  I spend too much time reading the forums over his shoulder so I thought I would just register and join in on the fun. *



Welcome, Jackass's wife.   

How are you? How are the little ones doing?


----------



## Lizzy (May 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mummig _
> *lol  good to know I'm not the only nosey one *


It's in our nature to be nosey.
Good to have another wife onboard to commiserate with!


----------



## Mummig (May 16, 2004)

Jimnyc-doing great-good to be able to defend myself now! JJ  Kids are growing up too fast!


----------



## Mummig (May 16, 2004)

It's good to be able to add another lady to the forums!


----------



## janeeng (May 16, 2004)

Mummig!!!! WELCOME!!!!! I sure do feel sorry for you married to that Jackass! hahahahaha! j/k! he knows we love him!!! BTW - I never got to tell you, the kids are just addorable.


----------



## Mummig (May 17, 2004)

Thanks janeeng.-It's a hard job to be married to Jackass but someone's gotta do it ...thanks, I think they are adorable to


----------



## RAGE (May 20, 2004)

Ahoy

Marty (Rage) Garcia
41

GOP hack. somewhat conservative forum hopper.
Honorable Vet of the 80s and Family Guy.

Just started forum hopping, was a live chatter but it got to vulgar and off topic.
Just opened my own website for giggles and laughs, A few Pittsburgeezers hang out there for local chat.
Oh, yes I am In Pittsburgh Pa.
Also a Republican Local volunteer.   I dont really care much for posting after news or the copy and paste scene.

There is not enough passion in posting someone elses words. I could always give my opinions but still there is soo much more to say

I like to tell exactly what I see, I dont care much for wild guesses.
I was drawn to politics when I heard about the lewinski scandel.
I have a great fondness for the White House and what it represents.  Needless to say I love this Country as well.  I have travelled the world and have learned alot about other Ideals and vvalues. I spent 15 years in Germany and man are they messed up.

One of the major problems I have is I could talk myself blue in the face and still not convince a retard that they are alittle behind on the times.  "No offence to the handicapped or specially gifted."

No one thing I am not is politically correct.  If I have something to say, I am going to say it.

I believe this great land is headed for a serious downfall, its foundation is being whittled away day by day. I just hope I can maintain the passion to fight for what I believe.




Me


----------



## 5stringJeff (May 21, 2004)

Good to meet you Rage!   Hope to see you around the boards!


----------



## rtwngAvngr (May 25, 2004)

Welcome Rage.  You sound like the kind of guy who loves to bash libs.  Goody-Goody.:clap1:


----------



## brneyedgrl80 (May 25, 2004)

Hello all!

Obviously you can tell I'm new by the number of posts! lol

My name is Starla and I actually kind of stumbled upon this site after deciding to permanently leave a previous political debate board (though politics were hardly the topic).  

Some background info about:
I'm originally from Virginia but moved to San Diego, CA when I was 2 1/2 and lived there until I was 19 when I moved to Phoenix.  I love all the stereotypical So. Cal. stuff, surfing, scuba diving, riding bikes, roller blading and sun tanning.  I also enjoy off-roading in my Dodge Ram and reading (complete opposites, I know).  I also enjoy going out with my husband and spending time with my kitties.

I grew up in a fairly open minded house hold where I could go to church if I wanted to, but was not necessary even though I was baptized as Roman Catholic.  And I was taught that everyone was equal regardless of sex, race, culture, religious background or sexual orientation.  And growing up in San Diego made definately showed me that people from so many different backgrounds can get along well, just look at Hillcrest! 

 

I hope I find a home here to speak my sometimes operative mind.


----------



## 5stringJeff (May 25, 2004)

Starla, welcome... cool name, BTW!  There's lot of political discussion here, but the bottom half of the board has a generally more friendly tone.  Welcome!


----------



## brneyedgrl80 (May 25, 2004)

Awww.... well thank you for the compliment.  I'm sure I'll like this board.  It seems very well rounded as far as the different forums!


----------



## Dan (May 25, 2004)

Welcome to the board! It's definitely a cool place, I don't even go to the political sections and I've found plenty of stimulating conversation.


----------



## brneyedgrl80 (May 26, 2004)

Thank you for the welcome, I think I'm already making some friends in the political forums, lol    This seems like an awesome board!


----------



## janeeng (May 26, 2004)

Welcome to the board brneyedgrl80, I am sure you will have loads of fun here!


----------



## Jackass (May 27, 2004)

Welcome aboard! 

Hope you stay awhile!


----------



## 007 (May 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brneyedgrl80 _
> *Thank you for the welcome, I think I'm already making some friends in the political forums, lol    This seems like an awesome board! *



And a late welcome from me as well. (From a fellow Phoenix,sonian).  

Stick around. This IS an awesome board.


----------



## brneyedgrl80 (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks!  I will.  You guys are pretty awesome here!


----------



## Jackass (Jun 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brneyedgrl80 _
> *Thanks!  I will.  You guys are pretty awesome here!  *



I assume you mean me!  

Thank you!!


----------



## Captain_Steel (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi there everybody, I go by the handle of Captain Steel and you'll probably see me mostly in the political forum.  I consider myself an independant who is conservative.  I am liberal on just a few issues but definately not when it comes to things such as:  illegal immigration, affirmative action, and foriegn aid.  Politics is not my only interest though and if you look hard you may find me in some other rooms, like music, video games, etc.  
I'm 24, single, caucasian, and a student at a community college.  I want to be a deisel mechanic.  Hopefully, I'll be able to stick with the schooling but it will take awhile.  Better late than never.
Anyways, after only one day of interaction in the political forum I am very impressed with this site.  Compared to the last few places I tried to discuss politics at (heavy metal band fan forums) which were about 90% liberal, this site seems way more balanced.  It really sucks trying to debate politics when the odds are just that uneven.  Anyways, hopefully I won't post anything too extreme or stupid and get myself booted or anything but I guess if I'm afraid of that I'll just edit it out.  
Oh yeah, I love Micheal Savage of the Savage Nation radio show, any other Savage fans out there?


----------



## janeeng (Jun 15, 2004)

Welcome to the board Captain_Steel.  I am sure you will have some fun here!


----------



## proud_savagette (Jun 15, 2004)

> Oh yeah, I love Micheal Savage of the Savage Nation radio show, any other Savage fans out there?


Finally!  Someone else who likes Michael Savage!!!


----------



## Captain_Steel (Jun 17, 2004)

Borders, Language, Culture

That sums up my politics right there!  Savage Rules.


----------



## Trinity (Jun 24, 2004)

Well I guess I should introduce myself since I have read everyone else's introductions. I am 33 married and have 4 kids 18, 16, 8 ,6. 3 boys and a girl. My interests are jeez there are so many I dont know where to begin............ photography, movies, reading, designing web pages, Oh the SIMS my favorite game can't wait for  the SIMS 2, some politics, playing with my kids, gardening, decorating.  I guess my biggest hobby is interior decorating which is what I should be doing for a living, but since I live in a rural community about an hour outside of cintci. It's rather difficult to work in that field. I guess I should move back to Calif. or maybe try New York. Nope I think I like the rural life to much. Oh well. Anyway my father (Gaffer) and sister-in-law (Krisy)  turned me onto this site, and I really enjoy it. It is great to find people who have the same kinds of views and get along so well!! Hope to see you all on the board!!!



:cof:


----------



## janeeng (Jun 24, 2004)

Welcome to the board khafley! I am sure you will have some fun around here.  Krisy is a good person, you have a good sister in law there.


----------



## Fmr jarhead (Aug 9, 2004)

Married fmr Marine who is liberal and socialist and an obsessive liar!  33 years old and single with no children, except for my son who is 1.

Really....married 40ish, we have a lil boy of 1.  Independent conservative with libertarian leanings.

I never lie, and I always do the speed limit (in Montana!)


----------



## DKSuddeth (Aug 9, 2004)

welcome fmr jarhead.  :usa:


----------



## Annie (Aug 9, 2004)

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> Married fmr Marine who is liberal and socialist and an obsessive liar!  33 years old and single with no children, except for my son who is 1.
> 
> Really....married 40ish, we have a lil boy of 1.  Independent conservative with libertarian leanings.
> 
> I never lie, and I always do the speed limit (in Montana!)



Welcome Fmr jarhead! Thank you for your service to our country! Hope you enjoy the compulsive liars here too!   "Independent conservative with libertarian leanings." Would describe myself too, though tpahl would probably disagree!


----------



## MtnBiker (Aug 9, 2004)

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> I never lie, and I always do the speed limit (in Montana!)



:teeth: That's pretty funny.

Spend Limit, fast and reasonable. When I was a kid I asked my dad, how fast is that, he would say with a smile on his face "as fast as my car would go".


----------



## Fmr jarhead (Aug 9, 2004)

During daylight "Reasonable and Prudent"

Guy ruined it with his race car, though...now it is 75mph, I think.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Aug 13, 2004)

My First post.
I am no stranger to some of the people on here

Stripe
Tom E
Fmr jarhead
Mr p
Flying duck
Sailorman

I'm not going to change my identity though.
Why bother???  :alco:


----------



## Fmr jarhead (Aug 13, 2004)

I haven't seen a stripe? has anyone else?

welcome jb96!!!


----------



## NATO AIR (Sep 17, 2004)

I wish i'd spent less time debating and arguing earlier on and explored some of the great areas like this on the forum.  I greatly enjoy posting on USMB and it may sound corny, but my life has changed being on here!  Basically, my views on issues like the UN, Iraq and taxes have been changed greatly (shifted to the right most certainly).  There are many good people on the board and quite a few entertaining persons who I look forward to seeing every time I log on.
I'm 21 and serve on the ancient aircraft carrier USS Kitty Hawk, forward deployed in Yokosuka Japan as part of the FDNF (Forward Deployed Naval Forces).  The nature of my job takes me to several areas of Japan and so I am blessed to experience a broader range of Japanese culture, for which I am very thankful for.  When not out to sea fighting boredom (and reading way too many books) or in port treating sick shipmates or troubleshooting spotty medical gear, I try to continue college via correspondence and online courses.  When not stressing to make good grades, I volunteer my time with aid organizations like Doctors Without Borders (as I did when I was in the US) and local Japanese NGOs.  
I enjoy mass media (movies, books, music, magazines), exploring my surroundings, getting to know people, learning as much as I can and striving to help those less fortunate than myself.  The overall goal in life is to find a career/position in life where I will be able to maximize my resources to help others and honor those who have gone before me and are with me doing the same thing but probably far better than I can.
So it is great to have been on this board and continue to be here, and I wish everyone the best.


----------



## Annie (Sep 17, 2004)

NATO AIR said:
			
		

> I wish i'd spent less time debating and arguing earlier on and explored some of the great areas like this on the forum.  I greatly enjoy posting on USMB and it may sound corny, but my life has changed being on here!  Basically, my views on issues like the UN, Iraq and taxes have been changed greatly (shifted to the right most certainly).  There are many good people on the board and quite a few entertaining persons who I look forward to seeing every time I log on.
> I'm 21 and serve on the ancient aircraft carrier USS Kitty Hawk, forward deployed in Yokosuka Japan as part of the FDNF (Forward Deployed Naval Forces).  The nature of my job takes me to several areas of Japan and so I am blessed to experience a broader range of Japanese culture, for which I am very thankful for.  When not out to sea fighting boredom (and reading way too many books) or in port treating sick shipmates or troubleshooting spotty medical gear, I try to continue college via correspondence and online courses.  When not stressing to make good grades, I volunteer my time with aid organizations like Doctors Without Borders (as I did when I was in the US) and local Japanese NGOs.
> I enjoy mass media (movies, books, music, magazines), exploring my surroundings, getting to know people, learning as much as I can and striving to help those less fortunate than myself.  The overall goal in life is to find a career/position in life where I will be able to maximize my resources to help others and honor those who have gone before me and are with me doing the same thing but probably far better than I can.
> So it is great to have been on this board and continue to be here, and I wish everyone the best.



I echo SE, NATO! BTW, You've influenced me regarding Sudan, while I knew about, you made me more aware. Same with Pacific, glad you are here!


----------



## NATO AIR (Sep 17, 2004)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Now some become convinced over time, that reality must meet theory, then they become more conservative.



and i've learned since being here that indeed, reality must meet theory.  rhetoric is no replacement for reason.


----------



## Annie (Sep 17, 2004)

NATO AIR said:
			
		

> and i've learned since being here that indeed, reality must meet theory.  rhetoric is no replacement for reason.


----------



## onedomino (Sep 17, 2004)

My name is Tom. I am 28 years old and live about 80 miles northwest of Los Angeles in Santa Barbara, California. I was born in San Francisco. My Mom and Dad taught at USF. I am the youngest of four children. My ethnic background is Irish.

My parents wanted me to go to USF, so naturally I attended UCLA where I studied Mathematics and Mandarin. Game of wei chi anyone? After graduation, I studied at Fudan University in Shanghai, China. I lived there for two years and had the chance to travel extensively throughout China, South Korea, Japan, Australia, and Thailand. After that, I came briefly back to Los Angeles before leaving to live and study in Munchen, Germany. While in Europe, I traveled to many countries. I have always been treated with kindness in my travels and I have made many wonderful friends. Of the places outside the US that I have visited or lived my favorites are Shanghai, Tokyo, Sydney, and Munchen. Of these, if I had to pick one, it would be Sydney. Australians truly like Americans. Anyway, upon returning to the US, I studied at UCLA for another year. Since then I have lived and worked in Santa Barbara. I am involved in a UCSB program that will allow me to visit St. Petersburg, Russia, in June 2005. I am looking forward to that. Then I will return to Santa Barbara.

I am not a very political person, but I am interested in current events, history, culture, and foreign affairs. That is why it is fun to be a member of USMB. I enjoy reading the posts, even the ones that are over the edge.

So that is a little information about me.


----------



## NATO AIR (Sep 17, 2004)

you have had some great posts and ideas, i hope you stay for the long haul.


----------



## onedomino (Sep 17, 2004)

Thank you, NATO. I have enjoyed reading your posts. You are very bright. Also, I admire your service to America aboard the "Hawk." I hope your stay in Asia is great and that you get to make those visits to Shanghai and Sydney.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Sep 17, 2004)

Welcome onedomino!!!  

I see your travels have allowed you to 
taste the finest beer in the world...
GERMAN!


----------



## onedomino (Sep 17, 2004)

Thank you, Joker. You are right about that beer. At the Oktoberfest in Munchen, just one stein of Paulaner knocked me for a loop.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 17, 2004)

Hi  onedomino,

I'm sure your worldly experiences will be a plus for the board.


----------



## NATO AIR (Sep 17, 2004)

i envy those who have experienced german beer...
the best i have had is australian beer, which is pretty damn good in itself.

thank you onedomino, i will be sure to ask you for advice on where to go in shanghai and sydney if we are given the opportunity to have those port visits (funny how the EU and Iran have veto power over our deployment schedule...   i'll be waiting to see)


----------



## Sandy73 (Sep 17, 2004)

YOu like Fatties Domino ?  :cof: 

Oh BTW welcome aboard !


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Sep 17, 2004)

*PLEASE DON'T START THAT CRAP!  *


----------



## Sandy73 (Sep 17, 2004)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> *PLEASE DON'T START THAT CRAP!  *




Be nice Joker  :cof:


----------



## onedomino (Sep 17, 2004)

Hi Mr. P. Nice to know you.


----------



## onedomino (Sep 17, 2004)

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> YOu like Fatties Domino ?  :cof:
> 
> Oh BTW welcome aboard !



I like fatties, but here in California that's a surfing term. Thank you for the welcome.


----------



## queenie74 (Jan 30, 2005)

Just wanted to say how cool your board looks. 
Seems to be busy place here..


----------



## queenie74 (Jan 30, 2005)

Thank you, I am coming from a board that had WAY too many people online at one time so I am looking for a place that a happy medium of people are online... I hope that made since..


----------



## queenie74 (Jan 30, 2005)

I see alot of conservs up top though


----------



## queenie74 (Jan 30, 2005)

Well, I tend to fall conserv myself but I try to stay on the fence about most issues !


----------



## Shattered (Jan 30, 2005)

We're all sweet & innocent & nice & ...umm..  Evil?


----------



## queenie74 (Jan 30, 2005)

Love the signature Shattered. I tend to have evil tendencys myself !


----------



## Shattered (Jan 30, 2005)

Sir Evil said:
			
		

> Evil rocks, ask anybody!



Truthfully, Evil DOES rock..  He just seems all blustery..  Soft as cotton puffs, tho.


----------



## queenie74 (Jan 30, 2005)

Shattered said:
			
		

> Truthfully, Evil DOES rock..  He just seems all blustery..  Soft as cotton puffs, tho.




Ok


----------



## queenie74 (Jan 30, 2005)

whats up with the points ?


----------



## Joz (Jan 30, 2005)

Sir Evil said:
			
		

> Well you know me, I am one mean rotten bastard!


I'll drink to that!.....  And I don't drink!


----------



## queenie74 (Jan 30, 2005)

Is there anyone here tyhat is a member of offtopic board ?

That is where i heard about this board from... Just curious..


----------



## Said1 (Jan 30, 2005)

Sir Evil said:
			
		

> Well you know me, I am one mean rotten bastard!



Hahahaha.


----------



## Shattered (Jan 30, 2005)

Sir Evil said:
			
		

> Wow, I'm more loved around here than I thought!



:kiss2:  You've loved.  Just can't let your head swell too much.


----------



## Joz (Jan 30, 2005)

Sir Evil said:
			
		

> Wow, I'm more loved around here than I thought!


Hey don't get your panties in a twist.  We're all just agreeing with you.


----------



## queenie74 (Jan 30, 2005)

Joz said:
			
		

> Hey don't get your panties in a twist.  We're all just agreeing with you.




Sir Evil wears panties ?  :rotflmao:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Jan 31, 2005)

queenie74 said:
			
		

> Love the signature Shattered. I tend to have evil tendencys myself !


Hmmm, another evil one huh?
Welcome aboard...


----------



## queenie74 (Jan 31, 2005)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Hmmm, another evil one huh?
> Welcome aboard...




Thank you  :


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jan 31, 2005)

queenie74 said:
			
		

> Is there anyone here tyhat is a member of offtopic board ?
> 
> That is where i heard about this board from... Just curious..




I am a member of another Politics board, one that is far more liberal than this one.  I go to that one when I want to have a good fight.  There is very little Moderation on that board so flaming gets extreme.

Oh and P.S. Welcome Aboard.  You will become addicted within weeks.


----------



## manu1959 (Jan 31, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I am a member of another Politics board, one that is far more liberal than this one.  I go to that one when I want to have a good fight.  There is very little Moderation on that board so flaming gets extreme.
> 
> Oh and P.S. Welcome Aboard.  You will become addicted within weeks.



sounds fun...where? :alco:


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jan 31, 2005)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> sounds fun...where? :alco:




I'll PM you the address.  Don't want to upset the Mods ya know!


----------



## manu1959 (Jan 31, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I'll PM you the address.  Don't want to upset the Mods ya know!



shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....they are everywhere


----------



## queenie74 (Jan 31, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I'll PM you the address.  Don't want to upset the Mods ya know!



I hope I didn;t do something wrong by asking ?


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jan 31, 2005)

queenie74 said:
			
		

> I hope I didn;t do something wrong by asking ?




Nah, it is the whole advertising thing.  They will have no issue if I PM you the address too.  Do you want it?


----------



## queenie74 (Jan 31, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Nah, it is the whole advertising thing.  They will have no issue if I PM you the address too.  Do you want it?




nah,I am addicted to enough boards.. :rotflmao:


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jan 31, 2005)

queenie74 said:
			
		

> nah,I am addicted to enough boards.. :rotflmao:




I resemble that remark.


----------



## queenie74 (Jan 31, 2005)

:teeth:  :teeth: 





			
				no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I resemble that remark.


----------



## 5stringJeff (May 10, 2005)

I just realized that I haven't officially said welcome to a lot of people.  So welcome!


----------



## kancer43 (May 25, 2005)

uh... hey.. this is my first post so here's a bit about myself... I'm 18, I live in PA (I hate PA).. I just joined the Army, I'm currently engaged to a great guy... hmmmm... I'm pretty small, 5'1" and 93lbs... I'm ultra hyper and ultra bored most of the time.. I love music... I design some graphics using macromedia... and that's pretty much it...


----------



## dilloduck (May 25, 2005)

kancer43 said:
			
		

> uh... hey.. this is my first post so here's a bit about myself... I'm 18, I live in PA (I hate PA).. I just joined the Army, I'm currently engaged to a great guy... hmmmm... I'm pretty small, 5'1" and 93lbs... I'm ultra hyper and ultra bored most of the time.. I love music... I design some graphics using macromedia... and that's pretty much it...




Welcome!--Hang on for a good ride!


----------



## no1tovote4 (May 26, 2005)

kancer43 said:
			
		

> uh... hey.. this is my first post so here's a bit about myself... I'm 18, I live in PA (I hate PA).. I just joined the Army, I'm currently engaged to a great guy... hmmmm... I'm pretty small, 5'1" and 93lbs... I'm ultra hyper and ultra bored most of the time.. I love music... I design some graphics using macromedia... and that's pretty much it...




Stick around and enjoy.  Welcome to the family.


----------



## CSM (May 26, 2005)

kancer43 said:
			
		

> uh... hey.. this is my first post so here's a bit about myself... I'm 18, I live in PA (I hate PA).. I just joined the Army, I'm currently engaged to a great guy... hmmmm... I'm pretty small, 5'1" and 93lbs... I'm ultra hyper and ultra bored most of the time.. I love music... I design some graphics using macromedia... and that's pretty much it...


 Hiya and welcome aboard the good ship Lollipoop! Nobody here but us chickens.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (May 26, 2005)

kancer43 said:
			
		

> uh... hey.. this is my first post so here's a bit about myself... I'm 18, I live in PA (I hate PA).. I just joined the Army, I'm currently engaged to a great guy... hmmmm... I'm pretty small, 5'1" and 93lbs... I'm ultra hyper and ultra bored most of the time.. I love music... I design some graphics using macromedia... and that's pretty much it...


Welcome soldier!!!


----------



## Said1 (May 26, 2005)

CSM said:
			
		

> Nobody here but us chickens.




OMG! I haven't heard that since i was a kid!


----------



## 5stringJeff (May 26, 2005)

Welcome kancer!  Lots of former Army guys on here!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Jun 10, 2005)

Hey everyone,
This is Joker introducing a new face.
Say hi to Jewls.
She might hold off on posting for a while since she's a message board newby
so be gentle.
Thanks,
Joker


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Jun 10, 2005)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Hey everyone,
> This is Joker introducing a new face.
> Say hi to Jewls.
> She might hold off on posting for a while since she's a message board newby
> ...


Jewls is still pending activation from the admins.
sorry.


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jun 10, 2005)

She'll be around, this is the same with GotZoom, -=d=- introduced him before he started posting as well.


----------



## dmp (Jun 10, 2005)

kancer43 said:
			
		

> uh... hey.. this is my first post so here's a bit about myself... I'm 18, I live in PA (I hate PA).. I just joined the Army, I'm currently engaged to a great guy... hmmmm... I'm pretty small, 5'1" and 93lbs... I'm ultra hyper and ultra bored most of the time.. I love music... I design some graphics using macromedia... and that's pretty much it...




"oooh! It's a LADY!"










I LOVE PA..


----------



## Joz (Jun 10, 2005)

-=d=- said:
			
		

> "oooh! It's a LADY!"


Down, boy!
Sit! Stay.......
Good boy!

I'm just too funny.


----------



## dmp (Jun 10, 2005)

Joz said:
			
		

> Down, boy!
> Sit! Stay.......
> Good boy!
> 
> I'm just too funny.




I LOVE It when you're 'directing'....

Thank you Ma'am...may I have another?


----------



## Joz (Jun 10, 2005)

-=d=- said:
			
		

> I LOVE It when you're 'directing'....
> 
> Thank you Ma'am...may I have another?


Yeah, but only in private.


----------



## Abbey Normal (Jul 10, 2005)

Hi all,
I am glad to have found this board. It looks intelligent _and_ sane; not an easy combo to find. I enjoy talking current events, but I'll try to keep the blather to a minimum. As you might have guessed by my name, I love old abbeys and classic Mel Brooks' movies. 

I guess that's all for now. I look forward to getting to know everyone.


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jul 10, 2005)

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> I am glad to have found this board. It looks intelligent _and_ sane; not an easy combo to find. I enjoy talking current events, but I'll try to keep the blather to a minimum. As you might have guessed by my name, I love old abbeys and classic Mel Brooks' movies.
> 
> I guess that's all for now. I look forward to getting to know everyone.


 Hi and welcome.  It is a pretty sane board, but we have our nut cases.  I've already read one of your posts and you appear to use your God given cognitive thinking skills and that is very welcomed here.  Lately we seem to have been inundated with many that just blabber without providing any basis for their reasoning other than what they regurgitate from their evening news or the NY Times....


----------



## Shattered (Jul 10, 2005)

Mel Brooks rules! 

Are YOUR 11's showing?


----------



## Annie (Jul 10, 2005)

Welcome Abbey!


----------



## Abbey Normal (Jul 10, 2005)

Thanks Kathianne, Shattered, and Free.


----------



## archangel (Jul 10, 2005)

and the top of the day to you...so far you have posted with logic..and a liitle smattering of bluntness...much appreciated!


----------



## Abbey Normal (Jul 10, 2005)

Thanks, archangel.


----------



## 5stringJeff (Jul 11, 2005)

Welcome Abbey!


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jul 11, 2005)

Jump right in Abbey, the waters fine!

:teeth:


----------



## kurtsprincess (Jul 19, 2005)

Hi Everyone!!!!

I've been having so much fun reading and posting the last couple of days that I haven't had a chance to get down here and introduce myself.

I'm a mommy, a grammy, an Army wife, a business and personal coach, and last, but not least, I'm Kurt's Princess.  Kurt is my husband of 12 years and he's a career military man.  He has 7 years in the National Guard Reserve, and 19 as Active Duty National Guard.  He's a SGM, was deployed for Operation Noble Eagle for 12 months, and currently has duty station two hours away.  We probably see each other about 3 days out of the month!!  Woohoo!! 

I'm pretty outspoken, but believe in treating everyone with as much dignity and respect as possible (which can be difficult at times).  I usually test Centrist on most political quizzes ( world's smallest political test ) but find I'm becoming more conservative as the liberals get more shrill.

Compared to other message boards I've been a member of, this one seems to be pretty fair and balanced, and I'm glad one of the members recommended it!

I want to thank everyone who has welcomed me and look forward to many future discussions and banging heads with some of you!!!


----------



## CSM (Jul 19, 2005)

kurtsprincess said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone!!!!
> 
> I've been having so much fun reading and posting the last couple of days that I haven't had a chance to get down here and introduce myself.
> 
> ...


Hiya and welcome aboard....as the initials imply (CSM=Command Sergeant Major) I am retired army .... My views are probably very much like your own SGM's.  Ya know, ya can never have too many Army folks on this board!


----------



## CSM (Jul 19, 2005)

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> I am glad to have found this board. It looks intelligent _and_ sane; not an easy combo to find. I enjoy talking current events, but I'll try to keep the blather to a minimum. As you might have guessed by my name, I love old abbeys and classic Mel Brooks' movies.
> 
> I guess that's all for now. I look forward to getting to know everyone.


Hiya Abbey....I dont know about the sane part...especially regarding some of the old geezers like Mr. P and Dillo...you know how them old folks can be! Welcome aboard!


----------



## 5stringJeff (Jul 19, 2005)

kurtsprincess said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone!!!!
> 
> I've been having so much fun reading and posting the last couple of days that I haven't had a chance to get down here and introduce myself.
> 
> ...



Welcome KP!  Obviously you know where I stand politically from my nickname.  Glad to have you on board!


----------



## dmp (Jul 19, 2005)

dmp said:
			
		

> Just an introduction -
> 
> I'm Darin...30 years old, living in WA State...
> 
> ...




You seem like a cool dude.   Welcome!


----------



## Bonnie (Jul 19, 2005)

-=d=- said:
			
		

> You seem like a cool dude.   Welcome!



Were you really born and raised in West Philly??


----------



## dmp (Jul 19, 2005)

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Were you really born and raised in West Philly??




No - it's a line from Fresh Prince.


----------



## Bonnie (Jul 19, 2005)

-=d=- said:
			
		

> No - it's a line from Fresh Prince.



 :bat:  LOL


----------



## dmp (Jul 19, 2005)

Bonnie said:
			
		

> :bat:  LOL






If I 'had' I'd likely still BE there...living the life of my dreams...in New Jersey.



  :cof:    :halo:


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jul 19, 2005)

Welcome KP.  I see you have already discovered the Rep Points as well.  Thanks for the positive input...

Tell you hubby we appreciate the guys still there.  I spent my time in the Navy and didn't stay in past my original contract.  The Navy and I have a mutual agreement never to go near to each other again!


----------



## Annie (Jul 19, 2005)

kurtsprincess said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone!!!!
> 
> I've been having so much fun reading and posting the last couple of days that I haven't had a chance to get down here and introduce myself.
> 
> ...



KP, nice to see you. I've been enjoying your posts. Thanks for your support of your family, our country and your husband! :usa: Please send him my high regards.


----------



## kurtsprincess (Jul 20, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome!!!

Looking forward to getting to know all of you better.


----------



## theHawk (Sep 20, 2005)

Hello all, great website !!!


----------



## Annie (Sep 20, 2005)

theHawk said:
			
		

> Hello all, great website !!!


Hello Hawk! Care to tell a bit about yourself? I'm a middle school social studies teacher. I'm also a moderator here. I tend to be a bit agressive here, since I must constrain myself during the day.


----------



## Abbey Normal (Sep 20, 2005)

Welcome theHawk!


----------



## Bonnie (Sep 20, 2005)

theHawk said:
			
		

> Hello all, great website !!!



Hello and welcome!!  And Kathianne is a lamb


----------



## Annie (Sep 20, 2005)

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Hello and welcome!!  And Kathianne is a lamb


 I feel better now!


----------



## Bonnie (Sep 20, 2005)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> I feel better now!



usually a lamb


----------



## Annie (Sep 20, 2005)

Bonnie said:
			
		

> usually a lamb


----------



## kurtsprincess (Sep 20, 2005)

theHawk said:
			
		

> Hello all, great website !!!



Yes it is!!! 

Welcome theHawk!


----------



## manu1959 (Sep 21, 2005)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Hello Hawk! Care to tell a bit about yourself? I'm a middle school social studies teacher. I'm also a moderator here. I tend to be a bit agressive here, since I must constrain myself during the day.



you agressive....pshhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Jimmyeatworld (Sep 21, 2005)

I just realized, I never introduced myself.

Hi, I'm James, and I'm a die hard Democrat and member of the ACLU. 
:happy2:


----------



## CSM (Sep 21, 2005)

theHawk said:
			
		

> Hello all, great website !!!


Welcome aboard. We dont have enough "hawks" here.


----------



## CSM (Sep 21, 2005)

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> I just realized, I never introduced myself.
> 
> Hi, I'm James, and I'm a die hard Democrat and member of the ACLU.
> :happy2:


Yeah and I'm Santa Claus


----------



## no1tovote4 (Sep 21, 2005)

CSM said:
			
		

> Yeah and I'm Santa Claus



You too?  Wow, I didn't know there were so many of us around!

Welcome to the board theHawk, wade right in and enjoy the discussion.


----------



## CSM (Sep 21, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> You too?  Wow, I didn't know there were so many of us around!
> 
> Welcome to the board theHawk, wade right in and enjoy the discussion.



I thought you were the easter bunny???

Wasn't Wade banned or something?


----------



## Harmageddon (Oct 17, 2005)

This seems like a good place to place a lighthearted post. 

I have tended to get into quite some big fights recently on the board. 
That it hardly gets me anywhere near changing someone's view on the matter has convinced me that I get further with sirup than vinegar (a saying here). However, I'm still young so there's enough fire in my spirit that sometimes results in flames. 

I was born in a small city in the north of the Netherlands and when I was four years old, my parents moved to the village where my father had spent his youth. It's really small, with some 400 inhabitants, but I've had the best time being a small kid - the world was simple and if anyone knows anything of village life: it may be a bit awkward when you're an outsider, but everyone just knows what's going on, which gives it a very homely atmosphere. 

Times changed of course, and after high scool I went to the University and started living on my own in the 'big city'. I study biology, love to draw and paint (although I hardly have the time for it) - mostly fantasy stuff, some cartoons as well. 
In 1999 I left for a year to travel through Australia as a backpacker, working and travelling as I saw fit, or as the money would dictate. During these travels I have met many people from all over the world and I have shared a lot of love and happiness with them - all in all a great year that I would recommend anyone that still has the chance. 

I have gotten my hands on a lovely German girl that started studying here as well, and we've been together now for one and a half year, and it's just great. Man, women are so sexy! 

Anyways, besides all the juvenile namecalling on my part and that of others, I am really enjoying myself here, and for me it makes America more real by talking to the people there. And it's mostly for the best as well. 

Well, that just needed to be said.

May we someday all mate and create a progeny, and in time, our differences will be forgotten.   God I love this dancing smiley.


----------



## no1tovote4 (Oct 17, 2005)

Harmageddon said:
			
		

> This seems like a good place to place a lighthearted post.
> 
> I have tended to get into quite some big fights recently on the board.
> That it hardly gets me anywhere near changing someone's view on the matter has convinced me that I get further with sirup than vinegar (a saying here). However, I'm still young so there's enough fire in my spirit that sometimes results in flames.
> ...




Welcome and have fun Harm.  You haven't been all that bad.....yet.


----------



## Harmageddon (Oct 17, 2005)

Wow that was fast, I didn't expect a reply yet. 

Thanks all the same, no1tovote4. Or should I say Jim? Arnold?


----------



## no1tovote4 (Oct 17, 2005)

Harmageddon said:
			
		

> Wow that was fast, I didn't expect a reply yet.
> 
> Thanks all the same, no1tovote4. Or should I say Jim? Arnold?



My name is Doug if you want, most on the site call me no1.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Oct 17, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Welcome and have fun Harm.  You haven't been all that bad.....yet.


ya welcome aboard


----------



## Bonnie (Oct 17, 2005)

Harmageddon said:
			
		

> This seems like a good place to place a lighthearted post.
> 
> I have tended to get into quite some big fights recently on the board.
> That it hardly gets me anywhere near changing someone's view on the matter has convinced me that I get further with sirup than vinegar (a saying here). However, I'm still young so there's enough fire in my spirit that sometimes results in flames.
> ...



Welcome it's always nice to have new thoughts to stir things up here.  Politics aside we're not so different.  
Were you able to hold any Wombats in your travels.........I LOOOOVE those little teddy bear looking animals


----------



## Harmageddon (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks, Bonnie, it's nice to post some stuff and not be attacked straight away over the contents.

No, I didn't get to hold any wombats, but I did lie down and chill out with a herd of kangaroos, which was kind of nice. Apart from the smell that is. 

We also saw some large fruits on a weird tree that I swear looked like they were actually progenitors of koala's. We didn't get to see one hatch though.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Oct 17, 2005)

Harmageddon said:
			
		

> Thanks, Bonnie
> 
> No, I didn't get to hold any wombats, but I did lie down and chill out with a herd of kangaroos, which was kind of nice. Apart from the smell that is.
> 
> We also saw some large fruits on a weird tree that I swear looked like they were actually progenitors of koala's. We didn't get to see one hatch though.


Large fruits on a strange tree huh.
Were you still lying next to the roos?


----------



## Harmageddon (Oct 17, 2005)

Hehe no, it's just that koala's had about the same sessile look about them as the fruits.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Oct 17, 2005)

Did you know that Kangaroos have retractable testicles?


----------



## archangel (Oct 17, 2005)

Harmageddon said:
			
		

> This seems like a good place to place a lighthearted post.
> 
> I have tended to get into quite some big fights recently on the board.
> That it hardly gets me anywhere near changing someone's view on the matter has convinced me that I get further with sirup than vinegar (a saying here). However, I'm still young so there's enough fire in my spirit that sometimes results in flames.
> ...




German girls are cool...spent some time with a few back in the day...only thing was that I was a short Italian kinda USA guy while serving in Germany in the Army...and a California surfer to boot...could outdance em all fast...but slow they had me... always looking straight at the boobs...short does have a advantage though!  LOL


----------



## Bonnie (Oct 17, 2005)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Did you know that Kangaroos have retractable testicles?



Not until today


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Oct 17, 2005)

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Not until today


For when they fight.
They stand on their tails and kick the other roo with their back legs.


----------



## archangel (Oct 17, 2005)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> For when they fight.
> They stand on their tails and kick the other roo with their back legs.




thanks for the input..now I know why the Aussies in Nam did that...lol


----------

